# Cateye Tomo cc-st200 problem



## AeR0 (Jun 30, 2007)

currently have a problem with my Cateye Tomo cc-st200 i put a new battery in it and nothing lights up ?? should anytihng display upon putting a new battery in or do i need to press the buttons in a certain order??


----------



## gryghin (Aug 22, 2007)

*Same issue, with Cateye Tomo cc-st200*

I was able to find the manual online in PDF form. I tried the all clear (Press all three buttons) and it was able to come back to life.

Good luck

Gryghin


----------



## lazy god (Sep 24, 2009)

*solution*

hi, i had the same problem, and i found the solution when i bought a new cyclocomputer... :madman: 
well, before putting new battery, i tried to remove oxydation from metal contacts with a little flat screwdriver and then the display came to new life! :thumbsup: 
cheers and have you a nice ride!


----------

